# Doe had quads-need info!!



## Nofofarm (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking for any advice on the care of quads. My doe kidded early Thursday morning, and to my surprise...quads!! They all seem healthy and I want to keep them that way! Unless I need to, I would prefer to let the mom feed them. I am checking on them frequently and make sure that everyone eats while I'm there. But, how do I know that everyone is getting enough to fill them up? Any info you all can give for quads would be great!! Thanks so much!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I started a thread for bottle supplementing information. We also want to keep the kiddoes on mom, so we are planning to supplement with a bottle if need be  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/supplimenting-bottle-141726/


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I just had quads and lost one. I thought everyone was eating fine but the 2nd day I found the smallest one seizing and she died. I will bottle feed the extras from now on. I will have to check out the info about supplemental feeding.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a boer x doe with triplets and she wasn't a good milk producer so one died. Unless you know your doe produces a good amount of milk I would bottle feed two. I will no longer be leaving more than two per doe. 

Good luck and congrats on the quads


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy a digital fish scale. Weigh them daily. The fish scale is just hand held. You put the kid in a bag and hang the bag on the scale. Of course remember to weigh the bag first and then subtract that weight when you weigh both. The important thing to make sure is that the scale weighs in tenths of pounds or offers pounds and ounces.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been doing this awhile and have decided that 4 is too many. From now on I will pull 2 and bottle feed them. We have a lot of quads here, so it will be a job. But, it's just too hard on the doe (especially when they get to be 3-4 weeks old). 

Check tummies, they should be full, not flat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can supplement any who seem like they are not giving enough..as Karen said..weigh them....keep track of gains..if any seem to fall behind..supplement...also you can see if their tummies are satisfied..should look straight and feel full but not bulging and not sunken in..but the weight should tell you if they are having enough


----------



## Nofofarm (Sep 17, 2012)

Would it be better to just pull 2 babies cold turkey and make them my bottle fed babies or would you try to just rotate 2 each feeding? As I mentioned, they were born very early on Thursday. Do you think they have had enough colostrum that I could just start them on milk? The only supplement I would be able to get quickly would have to come from the local tractor supply, not sure what they carry. Would you try it or just go with whole milk from the grocery store?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whole milk with a pinch of plain yogurt I've heard is good. Land-O-Lakes is a replacer I have heard good things about as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It might be better to pull two and bottle feed whole cows milk...I wouldn't rotate..they have had plenty of colostrum : ) you could leave them together and just bring out bottles to supplement if you want them to stay together...we had two sets of triplets...its funny to go out with bottles..you know the ones who are hungry...they chase you down lol...I let them suck just until I see a comfortable tummy..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to just pull them. Trying to get kids on bottles by rotating will be a nightmare. Just buy whole milk from the store. We have had an enormous amount of posts recently with kids not doing well on replacer so I'm not willing to recommend it and then you have problems with your kids.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

purely for udder health even if she has enough milk for four I would remove two. 

after seeing the mess triplets can make arguing over only two teats, I do not like my does to raise more than two


----------



## Nofofarm (Sep 17, 2012)

*Update on quads*

I am now bottle feeding one of the babies. She was the last born, but not necessarily the smallest. The mom decided to reject her. Tried several times to get her to take her back, but everytime she would bite the baby very hard and try to smash her against the wall. The baby is doing well on the bottle. Based on what everyone is saying, I am considering removing the smallest of the 3 remaining babies. He just doesn't seem to be gaining weight like the other 2. I wanted to thank everyone who responded!! It is very reassuring to have a forum like this to rely on.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are adorable. That being said I agree with what's already been said.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely go ahead and pull the little guy. Then you have 2 bottle baby buddies.


----------

